# northen lights germ



## bizzy323 (Jul 28, 2005)

Today, few of my northen lights sprout, but they don't look right for some reason. I am thinking it could be a soil issue since i am trying something new. i bought some potting soil and mixed it with 50% perlite and i just throw my seeds in there, I like to germinate  in the soil, since i never had a problem. Tell me what you guys think could be the problem.


----------



## joe blow (Jul 30, 2005)

they look ok to me.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 30, 2005)

it hasn't been growing much though joe. don't you think the perlite can be a problem?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 30, 2005)

How big did you expect them to grow in 1 day?


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 30, 2005)

as much as the others did.


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 30, 2005)

awww. look at all the room it has! I dunno, i think i learned my lesson trying to diagnose Mojos plants. Its hard to do. as far as i know perlite is inert, and lots of it will really only affect the dirts ability to hold water.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah I suck at "Guess my problum" too. I think it's to early to diagnose them anyway. Just give'm a while. See what happens bro. Heh, and calm down. It'll be ok.


----------

